# Greetings all I new here and about to give into temptation ..



## PhilC (May 20, 2011)

After 12 years of working out hard 3hrs a day 5 days a week I about to give in and get me sum GEAR ... I had excellent results without it up till now but as you get older the metabolism slows down sick of doing an hr of cardio a day . So I think I'm going to try sum winny and test e 250 for good measure ..lol from what I've been researching that should g2g . Now a question name brand gear is that the way to go I mean after its going into your body ? Thanks for you anticipated help?


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*PhilC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## TJTJ (May 20, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

Welcome dude. Read the stickies. They already have the answers to most common questions.


----------



## PhilC (May 20, 2011)

Gotcha brotha


----------



## TJTJ (May 20, 2011)

PhilC said:


> Gotcha brotha



What are your stats?


----------



## PhilC (May 20, 2011)

5' 5' 155lbs at my best weight in my mid 20's I was 137 8% body fat . I have no problem retaining muscle its just keeping the unwanted weight off


----------



## PhilC (May 20, 2011)

I'm 5' 5" 155 at my best shape I was 139 8% body fat


----------



## jaxx34 (May 20, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## PhilC (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Bro


----------



## Freeway (May 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

